# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [thelvin] rejoint l'quipe de modration

## Bovino

::salut:: 

thelvin intgre les quipes de modration pour les rubriques Dveloppement Web et XML.

Merci  lui pour venir renforcer et aider les quipes dj en place !

----------

